# BPI requires ALL customers to update their info



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

BPI apparently requires all customer to update their information. The original date was by August 31 but after an uproar they changed it to September 30. If you don't comply you have to do all your transactions at the branch and not use ATMs or online. This could be quite a pain in the butt if you're overseas. One of their reps said on twitter that foreigners can use email if they have to.

BPI asks clients to update info by September 30


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gumby said:


> BPI apparently requires all customer to update their information. The original date was by August 31 but after an uproar they changed it to September 30. If you don't comply you have to do all your transactions at the branch and not use ATMs or online. This could be quite a pain in the butt if you're overseas. One of their reps said on twitter that foreigners can use email if they have to.
> 
> BPI asks clients to update info by September 30


Saw this story earlier. Sounds strange for a bank. Even to the point of being highly suspicious in nature. Seems like they might me trying to cover their own tail to get information they had and then deleted or lost.
Just hope they will get it straightened out and be in compliance with US banking laws. If not, Social Security and government pensions will end up being stopped to this banking system.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw this on Facebook last night. It was the first I heard about it. I already did my BS stuff the US demands, but this said all accounts - so it is different. Guess I will go into the city one of these days and ask them about it.

I moved over a year ago, and I don't they know yet...


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

BPI clarifies not all clients are required to update account info | ABS-CBN News

Only if they have written to you.


----------

